# Solaris Rising 1.5: Mike Resnick, Tanith Lee, Paul di Filippo



## Ian Whates (Jul 5, 2012)

Delighted to announce the imminent arrival of *Solaris 1.5*, an e-book only mini-anthology intended to bridge the gap between *Solaris Rising* (2011) and *Solaris Rising 2* (2013). The book features nine all-new stories from nine fabulous authors.

Full ToC:

1. Introduction
2. Adam Roberts – What Did Tessimond Tell You? 
3. Aliette de Bodard – Two Sisters in Exile
4. Mike Resnick – The Second Civil War
5. Gareth L Powell – Another Apocalypse
6. Sarah Lotz – Charlotte
7. Phillip Vine – The Gift
8. Tanith Lee – It
9. Paul Cornell – A New Arrival at the House of Love
10. Paul de Filippo – A Palazzo in the Stars

The book will be availabale towards the end of July 2012.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Jul 5, 2012)

That's another superb cover.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 6, 2012)

Agreed, Stephen.  It's by 'Pye' Parr, who was also responsible for the art on the original _Solaris Rising_ cover.


----------



## Ian Whates (Jul 22, 2012)

Just to point out to anyone interested in some stonking new SF from some of the best authors around at a bargain price, Solaris Rising 1.5 is now available to buy on kindle...! 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008LWE686/?tag=brite-21

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B008LWE686/?tag=brite-21


----------



## GeoffNelder (Aug 5, 2012)

good luck with sales, Ian. I'll get it at FantasyCon in Brighton assuming it's there.


----------



## Ian Whates (Oct 10, 2012)

Lois Tilton has given a (largely) very positive review of the anthology at Locus online:

http://www.locusmag.com/Reviews/2012/08/lois-tilton-reviews-short-fiction-mid-august-3/#solarisr15


----------

